# Serpentine Belts



## jdunbar.4 (Oct 15, 2010)

I spliced a belt together this morning using locktite professional. The splice is very ridgid, will this become more flexible without breaking?

John


----------



## jdunbar.4 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have since used E6000 with poor results, but I only let it cure for 24 hours. I will try again and be more patient waiting 72 hours.

Thank you

John


----------

